# 2015 Bumper on 2013 Cruze.



## AaronDavis (May 17, 2013)

So the new 2015 Cruze came in last Friday and I finally got to see it in person. I love the new bumper! The hood, headlights, and fenders look identical to my 2013 and I'm wanting to try to fit it on to my Cruze. The few that we have in stock do not have fog lights and mine does. I see the kits on some websites for the fog lights are for 2010 to 2015, so I assume that they will fit. What do y'all think?


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

The fog light housings changed in the hideous 2015 refresh, but the lights themselves are probably the same. You are correct in that the sheet metal and headlights remain the same, it just has a bulbous new front bumper cover that resembles a dead body that's been floating in the river for a few days. I would save yourself the time, money, and embarrassment of retro-fitting that turd of a new front end to your simple but elegant '13. 

Bear in mind also that the 15 LT and LTZ trims have LED DRL's, so if you got that bumper cover you might have to get a dealer to reflash your BCM.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

No fog light kits for the 15 yet so it will be all oem at dealer or almost dealer expense. Don't see a parts list for the 15's yet but that doesn't mean the bumper and fogs is unlisted. 

What month/year was your 13 built? If it's before 25 March, 2013 you need the dealer to unlock the fog lights.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Expat1983 said:


> The fog light housings changed in the hideous 2015 refresh, but the lights themselves are probably the same. You are correct in that the sheet metal and headlights remain the same, it just has a bulbous new front bumper cover that resembles a dead body that's been floating in the river for a few days. I would save yourself the time, money, and embarrassment of retro
> 
> you sure let him know what you think.


----------



## Mtnogn819 (Nov 14, 2014)

I feel stupid but what is a BCM? I have a 2014 with no fogs and want to do the same.


----------



## Mtnogn819 (Nov 14, 2014)

also where can I find the 15' bumper?


----------



## AaronDavis (May 17, 2013)

Expat1983 said:


> The fog light housings changed in the hideous 2015 refresh, but the lights themselves are probably the same. You are correct in that the sheet metal and headlights remain the same, it just has a bulbous new front bumper cover that resembles a dead body that's been floating in the river for a few days. I would save yourself the time, money, and embarrassment of retro-fitting that turd of a new front end to your simple but elegant '13.
> 
> Bear in mind also that the 15 LT and LTZ trims have LED DRL's, so if you got that bumper cover you might have to get a dealer to reflash your BCM.


I like the way it looks, that's your personal opinion. Everything I’ve ever done on a car looks good or it comes back off.

And I'm a tech. at the Chevy dealer... so I don't need them to do anything.



Merc6 said:


> No fog light kits for the 15 yet so it will be all oem at dealer or almost dealer expense. Don't see a parts list for the 15's yet but that doesn't mean the bumper and fogs is unlisted.
> 
> What month/year was your 13 built? If it's before 25 March, 2013 you need the dealer to unlock the fog lights.


I'm not sure, but my fog lights work. I'm a tech at the dealer so I only pay 10% over cost and do all my own reflashes… until Trifecta gets their new tune figured out and leave the ECM and TCM to them. Lol.



oilburner said:


> you sure let him know what you think.


Lol, wasn't really looking for that kind of opinion, I already made my own that I like it.



Mtnogn819 said:


> I feel stupid but what is a BCM? I have a 2014 with no fogs and want to do the same.


BCM is Body Control Module



Mtnogn819 said:


> also where can I find the 15' bumper?


The only place parts department could find it, is to special order is from GM.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

So Aaron Davis, is it possible to reflash the BCM to disengage the headlight DRL, or would it require a 2015 Cruze BCM?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Triffcta tunes are good now, data log what you have(if you already got it) and they will send you a new revised file tailored to your data logs minus the throttle inputs.


----------



## AaronDavis (May 17, 2013)

nick993 said:


> So Aaron Davis, is it possible to reflash the BCM to disengage the headlight DRL, or would it require a 2015 Cruze BCM?


Well the 2013 uses the low beam headlamps for DRLs anyways. So if you wanted the low beams and bumper DRLs on at the same time you could just splice in to the headlamp circuits. If you wanted only the bumper DRL's on I am unsure of what would have to happen. I could call Techline but there are most likely additional circuits on the 2015 so only the bumper lights come on as DRLs.


----------



## Terra Nova (Oct 8, 2014)

Body Control Module


----------



## AaronDavis (May 17, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Triffcta tunes are good now, data log what you have(if you already got it) and they will send you a new revised file tailored to your data logs minus the throttle inputs.


I am definitely excited about that. I am flashing mine tomorrow!


----------



## nds5027 (Jan 11, 2017)

Any luck switching out the bumper for the newer style? Are there any fitment issues?


----------



## Rancid (Sep 16, 2017)

nds5027 said:


> Any luck switching out the bumper for the newer style? Are there any fitment issues?


post is three years old, my guy. all cruze from 2011 to 2016 limited are all gen 1 and would "fit". there may be some tinkering to get the LEDS to work but there is no reason why it wouldn't "fit"


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

I just bought a '15 with low mileage that needs some body work. I think I'm going to put the '11-'14 RS bumper and grille on it. It doesn't have fogs so I'll run a new switch (OEM). The front covers for the refresh are unbelievably priced. Unless I find one in a yard the same color, cut cost of paint and materials.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Got lucky and found one in Berlin Blue at You Pull It, it was an RS. I lucked out as I got the fogs, switch, rocker moldings, etc. So it will be an RS clone. This car is turning out to be a very nice car. I'll post some pics as soon as it's finished.


----------



## Abri04 (8 mo ago)

Expat1983 said:


> The fog light housings changed in the hideous 2015 refresh, but the lights themselves are probably the same. You are correct in that the sheet metal and headlights remain the same, it just has a bulbous new front bumper cover that resembles a dead body that's been floating in the river for a few days. I would save yourself the time, money, and embarrassment of retro-fitting that turd of a new front end to your simple but elegant '13.
> 
> Bear in mind also that the 15 LT and LTZ trims have LED DRL's, so if you got that bumper cover you might have to get a dealer to reflash your BCM.


Can’t believe u jus trashed my 2015 like that 😔


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

Mtnogn819 said:


> I feel stupid but what is a BCM? I have a 2014 with no fogs and want to do the same.


5 Symptoms of a Bad Body Control Module (& Replacement Cost in 2022)


----------

